# Boat painting questions



## Barroll (Feb 18, 2011)

Well now that the season is over I sold my old boat and getting ready to have a hull built for me in the next few weeks.  I am going to paint it myself.  So basically what are the do's and dont's of painting it.  Im really looking for a step by step process.  I plan on painting it camo using stencils.  It will be bare aluminum when i get it.
Thanks


----------



## CraigM (Feb 19, 2011)

Step one is clean it and spray with a self etching primer.

Step two is paint it the base color we are using Parkers Marsh Grass.

that's as far as we have gotten lol, who is building the boat for you?


----------



## Barroll (Feb 19, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Step one is clean it and spray with a self etching primer.
> 
> Step two is paint it the base color we are using Parkers Marsh Grass.
> 
> that's as far as we have gotten lol, who is building the boat for you?



Thanks.  Let me know how it goes.  I am still working some details out but Jason Romero (Uncle-J customs) out of Louisiana is going to build it for me.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 19, 2011)

Barroll said:


> Thanks.  Let me know how it goes.  I am still working some details out but Jason Romero (Uncle-J customs) out of Louisiana is going to build it for me.



Good luck, Post pics when you get it!.  I also ordered a reelfoot camo stencil kit.

Don't know if that will be happening this weekend or not


----------



## Barroll (Feb 19, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Good luck, Post pics when you get it!.  I also ordered a reelfoot camo stencil kit.
> 
> Don't know if that will be happening this weekend or not



Will do.  Let me know how it goes cause I was thinking about doing the reelfoot grass but I am no artist and I usually find a way to screw painting things like that up.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 19, 2011)

well dad got tired of waiting on me to get off work lol... pics inbound.

He used either a dark brown or black on the bark pattern and a khaki color on the grass... looks a little light but we'll touch it up as needed.  We'll be cutting a floor out of .080 aluminum tomorrow as well


This is the night we picked it up







Today


----------



## Jaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good man, we need to take it out in the next few weeks


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey craig looks good.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Barroll (Feb 20, 2011)

What kind of paint should i use.  I will be using a spray gun


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 21, 2011)

We did mine a slightly different way and I think it turned out very well.

#1 prep and prime with a self-etching primer

2. We rolled on a flat coat of dark tan
3. "splotched" dark brown over the tan with torn sponges.  This gave the boat a muddy color appearance.
4. Sprayed over that with a DIY grass stencil and used green and tan misted with light tan and dark to give shadowing effect.  Not really needed with a blind, but it was fun to do.   

The closest commercial camo or kit I can compare it to is natural gear tan.  This pic will give you some idea.  The grass probably wasn't needed as we always pull into some kind of foliage/brush anyway.  I like the mottled tan/brown as it blends with the muddy water from a distance.

The rubber mats help alot too.  They reduce the noise of a dropped shell, light, knife, etc. against the metal floor.  Greatly reduces the sound and makes it bearable to touch in summer and winter.  Dogs seem to like it.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 21, 2011)

Georgiaboy that looks really good!

Barroll, we used this for the base coat from Cabelas. And Krylon Camo paint for the pattern

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Park...ts&Ntt=paint&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


I'll be ordering some Hydroturf mats from Phowler Boat Co this week


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Craig.  Hydroturf is what I have in the bottom of mine.  Found some grey diamond pattern on closeout and it took 2 (I think it was 2) sheets.  EASY to install and world of difference in sound!

Ya'll have some nice boats.

Oh, Barroll I used a custom mixed oil base that a paint store mixed for me.  "Custom" meaning I had them order some quality paint then tint it to match some colors I liked.  If you get bored try the sponge thing on a piece of wood or carboard and see how you like it.  I love the look personally and it was easy once you get the hang of it.  

I had alot of fun working on mine with NGAduck and another buddy.  I want another one to paint this spring, maybe someone here will bring theirs over, haha.

*If you are going to put steelflex on go ahead and order a gallon now before you need it.  They take checks or COD and so it takes about 1.5-2 weeks to get yo steelflex on from the time you order.  Flip the boat over and put it on before the motor, etc. is mounted, makes it easier!  You can tint it to match.  They send some tint mix with it but I wanted mine darker so I added some dark brown oil base and mixed it in, no issues.  I put it around the splashguard/rail to protect when bumping against logs, etc. and of course on the bottom.


----------



## Alan D. (Feb 21, 2011)

I got the styx river (made by realfoot) in mossy oak shadow grass and it was very easy to use. I did it on a green base. The tan that comes with it is light so I went over the grass pattern with brown after the tan to make it a little bit darker.
If you look on mud motor talk there is alot of info on painting a boat.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 21, 2011)

Alan D. said:


> I got the styx river (made by realfoot) in mossy oak shadow grass and it was very easy to use. I did it on a green base. The tan that comes with it is light so I went over the grass pattern with brown after the tan to make it a little bit darker.
> If you look on mud motor talk there is alot of info on painting a boat.



Ya.. that is where i get most of my information.  There are more knowledgeable people over there.  Just figured id give it a shot  and see if anyone had any tips.  Im going to end up using reelfoot stencils.  Hopefully it will turn out good.  Got to get the boat first though.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice camo jobs


----------



## mdhall (Mar 6, 2011)

If you were looking for another stencil to try, here's one. http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=361


----------



## Barroll (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont think it is worth me steelflexing it either.  It is going to have a 3/16 bottom and a 35 surface drive so i should have enough power to get over what i need to and the thick bottom should hold up to whatever i need to cross.  Whoever said .100gauge boats are strong is crazy.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Whats the projected weight of your boat?


----------



## Barroll (Mar 7, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> Whats the projected weight of your boat?



It will be around 650lbs.  It wont have flotation so that will cut down a little.  a 3/16 bottom is about 70 lbs heavier than all 1/8.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

I wondered how muc heavier, 70 lbs isn't a bad trade off for the strength (especially with a 35hp SD).  That's a thick floor, it should last forever.  My 1/8" is an early boat and still going strong.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 7, 2011)

*U.S.Coast Guard*

Will this boat be Coast Guard approved?


----------



## Barroll (Mar 7, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Will this boat be Coast Guard approved?



Negative.  It will be comercial rated.


----------



## Barroll (Mar 7, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> I wondered how muc heavier, 70 lbs isn't a bad trade off for the strength (especially with a 35hp SD).  That's a thick floor, it should last forever.  My 1/8" is an early boat and still going strong.



Ya.  I figured it was worth it.  My last boat was a welded .100gauge and it was pretty flimsy.  It defiantly couldnt stand up to hitting stumps and rocks like a vertically braced 1/8 hull can.  So for $200 and 70lbs i figured id go ahead and do it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Your grandkids will thank you, haha.


----------



## Barroll (Mar 7, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> Your grandkids will thank you, haha.



haha. i hope so.  but i could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet so hopefully it will hold up for a while.  I think it will work out well.  Turned out to be about 1500 cheaper getting a custom builder to build it rater that buying a gatortail or prodrive.. Ill post pics when i get it.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

How did it turn out?


----------

